# p400i + cciss + 3.5.7 x64 = no boot?

## virman

Hi everyone - i'm pretty pissed by now searching 2nd day for a solution..  Story is simple - i'm installing 2 routers on HP dl 365 server [opteron 2218 he] with hardened kernel. Problem is, that everything seems to be fine with boot until kernel wants to mount root partition.. Then whatever bios upgrades i do, controller flash, or drivers i enable/disable it will not see this [...] logical unit.

Starting from casual gentoo minimal or other rescue cd brings me standard entries with cciss drives. As i did most simple setup having single root partition as /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 as root, (and boot) and tried both grub and lilo, i ended up having the same problem :

VFS : Cannot open root device ("null") or unknown-block(0,0): error -6

Please append a correct "root=" boot partitionl here are the available partitions: 

then it lists units as :

cciss/c0d0 - controller ?

and then two partitions :

cciss/c0d0p1 and cciss/c0d0p2 as swap.

I tried changing root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p1 as well as enabling / disabling various kernel scsi and driver related options.. 

I'm running out of options.. PLease - if someone have solved this issue - let me know..

(btw i installed several boxes on older kernels on dl360g4p but those were on scsi controllers. , also had no bigger issue with HP DL385 g2 with sas controller (pretty sure p400i ??) on gento-vserver sources while ago.)

I'm using standard hardware setup from HP - nothing out of ordinary. (p400i with 256 MB no BBU )

i sucessfully installed gentoo on USB dongle on this machine.. so it is purelly kernel/driver thing.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879881-highlight-cciss.html does not help either.

----------

## virman

OK - update :

I tried normal vanilla sources from server profile. Still have the same issue :

6800      78116062 cciss/c0d0 (driver?)

  6801       75192201 cciss/c0d0p1 000000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

  6802        2923830 cciss/c0d0p2 00000000[...]

(sorry i use remote console and i can't copy paste stuff...)

Anybody? any clue ?

----------

## The Doctor

Try looking up the driver you need here: http://kernel-seeds.org/working.html

----------

## virman

exactly as i'm using

103c3230	Yes	Hewlett-Packard Company	Smart Array Controller	cciss	v2.6.25-

this means it is cciss as i said - problem is that as reported - kernel sees device but not see /root .. any ideas?

----------

## virman

tried today vserver sources (2.6.39 or sth) and removed /added some options like fusion , HP proliant hardware , also smart array2 on/off no effect. it is identical as other installs. i'll try to copy config from 385 g1 kernels (there is p6 array but still can try it...) i'm using ext3 filesystem with all ext3 options built in into kernel.

here is list

00:03.0 0300: 1002:515e (rev 02)

00:04.0 0880: 0e11:b203 (rev 03)

00:04.2 0880: 0e11:b204 (rev 03)

00:04.4 0c03: 103c:3300

00:04.6 0c07: 103c:3302

00:05.0 0604: 1166:0036

00:06.0 0600: 1166:0205

00:06.1 0101: 1166:0214

00:06.2 0601: 1166:0234

00:07.0 0c03: 1166:0223 (rev 01)

00:07.1 0c03: 1166:0223 (rev 01)

00:07.2 0c03: 1166:0223 (rev 01)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:0d.0 0604: 1166:0104 (rev c0)

40:0f.0 0604: 1166:0140 (rev a2)

40:10.0 0604: 1166:0142 (rev a2)

40:11.0 0604: 1166:0144 (rev a2)

40:12.0 0604: 1166:0142 (rev a2)

40:13.0 0604: 1166:0144 (rev a2)

41:00.0 0604: 1166:0103 (rev c3)

42:00.0 0200: 14e4:164c (rev 12)

43:00.0 0604: 1166:0103 (rev c3)

44:00.0 0200: 14e4:164c (rev 12)

45:00.0 0104: 103c:3230 (rev 01)

48:00.0 0200: 8086:105e (rev 06)

48:00.1 0200: 8086:105e (rev 06)

----------

## virman

partitions :

sysresccd etc # fdisk -l /dev/cciss/c0d0

Disk /dev/cciss/c0d0: 80.0 GB, 79990848000 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9725 cylinders, total 156232125 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x5da34af7

           Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1   *          63   150384464    75192201   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2       150384465   156232124     2923830   82  Linux swap / Solaris

sysresccd etc # cat /etc/lilo.conf

lba32

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/cciss/c0d0

map = /boot/.map

install = /boot/boot-menu.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

timeout=100

delay = 50

vga = normal

image = /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.7-gentoo

#image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-vs2.3.0.36.32-gentoo

        root = /dev/cciss/c0d0p1

        label = Gentoo-3.5.7

        read-only # read-only for checking

sysresccd etc # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

amd64_edac_mod         20912  0

tpm_tis                16533  0

hpilo                  12437  0

edac_core              31524  3 amd64_edac_mod

edac_mce_amd           16908  1 amd64_edac_mod

k8temp                 12437  0

pcspkr                 12390  0

serio_raw              12439  0

ipmi_si                33076  0

tpm                    17697  1 tpm_tis

tpm_bios               12440  1 tpm

ipmi_msghandler        34086  1 ipmi_si

i2c_piix4              12437  0

shpchp                 29647  0

hpwdt                  12437  0

raid10                 28833  0

raid456                49371  0

async_raid6_recov      12457  1 raid456

async_pq               12534  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               86682  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

async_xor              12452  3 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq

xor                    12425  1 async_xor

async_memcpy           12388  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               12624  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq,async_xor,async_memcpy

raid1                  28846  0

raid0                  16515  0

multipath              12390  0

linear                 12390  0

hpsa                   41242  0

radeon                645325  0

ttm                    49521  1 radeon

ata_generic            12437  0

drm_kms_helper         26295  1 radeon

pata_acpi              12437  0

usb_storage            46993  1

e1000e                147122  0

bnx2                   61687  0

cciss                  94447  2

drm                   162534  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

pata_serverworks       12466  0

i2c_algo_bit           12440  1 radeon

i2c_core               22125  5 i2c_piix4,radeon,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit

----------

## virman

Ok. i'm slowly giving up.. can someone send me .config from working p400i controller on some recent kernel ? preferably from dl365 or dl385g2 machines

----------

